# Stephen Curry conceptual art



## heiesuke

Hi I'm Heiesuke and I'm an artist. I'm working on this conceptual piece of Stephen Curry one of my favorite NBA players in the game right now. Please tell me what you think of it so far.

Final


----------



## seifer0406

glass ankle


----------



## Basel

That's actually really cool.


----------



## heiesuke

seifer0406 said:


> glass ankle


LOL I was thinking of something similar


----------



## heiesuke

Basel said:


> That's actually really cool.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Basel

Do a Kobe one.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Are you taking requests?


----------



## heiesuke

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Are you taking requests?


Yes, you can say that I am.


----------



## heiesuke

Updated finished


----------



## FortyDaysThree

Can you do one of Avery Bradley?


----------



## heiesuke

FortyDaysThree said:


> Can you do one of Avery Bradley?


When you hire me to do so.


----------

